# Networking >  Error Network Unplugged

## rahulredij

I want to connect two computers at my home. Work group is same on both computers. Oprerating system is XP on eone computer & Win98SE on another computer. I had directly connected this two computers thru Lan card. but on XP PC it is showing error "Network Unplugged". I also tried cross cable, then also message remain same. But after connecting thru HUB two computers are connected. Is it neccessary to connect network using HUB?

----------


## shakthivel_1

Hai 
it may be a problem of your UTP cable. becz u didn't mentioned. u r connect both meachines by using which cable while u connected to switch(or) hub.
please try this 
go win98 meachine and add the 
IPX/SPX protocols.
which is used to communicate with xp meachine

----------

